# repost from myspace... stolen van



## Mouse (Feb 1, 2007)

From: the beckster
Date: Jan 31, 2007 1:37 PM


the van was stolen in wisconsin by three hippies and is supposidly headed for new orleons. the kids names are meadow (girl), country(guy), and trey. the van is a double-decker yellow van with a door bell on the passenger side. with "jesus saves" painted accross the front. israel (the owner of the van) had two dog, one was a puppy, in the van when it was stolen. 
the van was converted in to a house with a stove and such inside. if you come accross these kids beat the fuck out of them. and write me or stella back to get the van back.

the beckster

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

thought this would be a good place to post this.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 1, 2007)

ill keep an eye out while im in nola.


----------



## ImSter (Feb 1, 2007)

shittyness


----------



## Kendall (Feb 1, 2007)

Who the fuck steals a *yellow* *double decker* bus? Hahahaha


----------



## danvan (Feb 1, 2007)

what dickheads 

how did they think they would get away with that?


----------



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles (Feb 2, 2007)

These kids sound like real fuckin jackasses.Hopefully the street kids will catch them before the cops do.The consequences will be alot worse.


----------

